# App keeps telling me I can now receive tips...



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I signed up to receive tips the instant it came out, and have been receiving them regularly in the app...except Friday night that is.

Looking at the app, I get this notification:









When I press the button I get this:









....and then when I go back, turn the app off/on, and even reboot the phone I still get this:









I have an Android phone.

Anyone else experiencing this apparent glitch?

Could it be possible Uber has decided to discourage me from driving for whatever reason, like my older cars, and is going about it in an indirect fashion?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Try logging off -- wait - and log back in. If that does not correct, uninstall the app and reinstall.
These companies have many updates every week that often do not go into effect unless you log off.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Also Android. I had it for months. I pressed it every time I opened the app. It went away a couple days ago.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

False alarm. I'm getting in app tips again.


----------

